# Water in Spain



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
What do you do about using the water on sites in Spain for filling your fresh water tank should we use the site water or fill up with fresh bottled water. Should we use the site water for washing and washing up? Should we even put it in our tank? We would only drink bottled water and our loo has its own tank no probs, Thanks Chris


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I believe it is now law in Spain that the water supply on site must be potable. I fill up my tank and drink it all the time!

No probs after 2 months.

Ian
Three green


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I am sure others will disagree, but we always use water from the drinking water taps for the on board tank and do just that - drink it.
The old wives tales about water in foreign countries went out of fashion long ago.
All drinking water in the EU has to pass minimum standards, which often mean that the water in the tap is far more refined than some bottled waer.
Why waste money on bottled water?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I fill plastic containers from my filter/cooler at home to drink. But use water out of the tap for everything else ie cooking, washing, teeth cleaning,Do not use water from a beach area foot wash as this does not usually come from a good source. I am in the aire at Alfaz de Pi and there is a dedicated drinking water supply here so if I had not brought drinking water from home I would have used that. If you have any doublt buy the drinking water in bottles but use it out of the tap for everything else


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I think you will find that contrary to popular belief Spain is now NOT a third world country, we have drank our tap water every day for the past TEN years and we are still almost normal......whatever normal is ...LOL
So stop worrying......... save your money that you would have spent on bottled water for more important thngs like WINE........and start knocking back the water !!!!!
Lynda


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*water*

If the tap is in a public place, it should say potable, if it is fit to drink, in our village the water is not drinkable, but the spring water is, the problem is the lime, will it effect your water pipes, pump etc ? , even if it is portable it will have a high calcium content.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi have to agree with others I use the water at my place in Spain and also when I fill the van when touring hasn't done me any harm. (wife may disagree with last comment.)

Alex.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*water in spain*

All domestic water in Spain is drinkable. but not always good for your kidneys . ours is very high in calcium and minerals . so we only drink it after its filtered .


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

In some areas it tastes foul and makes a disgusting cup of tea, notably the Costa Brava. I have always filled the tank from the taps for cooking and washing but buy 5 litre bottles of water for drinking. These are very cheap in Spain.

peedee


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It is all drinkable. Most water throughout the EU and all water in the old EU 15 except where marked not for drinking meets standards of drinkability.

Much Spanish water is deep artesian or collected in areas of high limestone equivalent and in UK terms is suoper hard, hence the scum and horrible taste of tea.

You will need to declac your tank and kettle occasionally if you use regularly, but that happens in UK and you can get the tablets here or even fit magnets to pipes or electric or organic de ionisers.

At the farm we have water from our own well, one boil leaves a coat on a pan or kettle, We have a Brita jug and kettle. The tea is just as good as at home where the water is very soft. We are exploring installing a large de ioniser permutit filter system to stop all the new plumbing and central heating and washers and dishwashers from gumming up. Dishwasher uses a kilo of salt a week!

One of my memories as a kid, at Rolle on banks of lac Leman, Switzerland, was US vistors in a hired motor home wsahing their teeth in bottled water, feeeding their dog bottled water and washing the dog in botled water and telling my dad off for boiling water for tea out of the tap water in case he killed myself and my sister.

They had been told not to drink the water anywhere on the continent, ah bless!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I sometimes wonder, when subjects like this arise, whether this is the cause of the premature failure of my motorhome water pumps. I know that I have destroyed the crystal water filters in a caravan using Spanish water! I then used to remove them after the second time. 

I still wash and clean my teeth in it though  

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I live here and find the water very hard I try not to fill water tanks from the tap.Go to a village and ask a local where the font is you may not be able to drive to it but if you fill some bottles then decant into your tank.There may well be signs saying non potable the one in my village has a sign on it "no para humas" not for humans but i have been drinking it for years so have all the locals I asked about the sign and was told they have to say non potable if it has not had chlorine/flouride added.If your are not sure just fill your kettle and make a cup of coffee it tastes fantastic.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*water*

Well said Hogan, that should be the tip of the week  
Anyone who spends any time in Spain, will know this, but a lot of travellers wouldn't, the amount of lime you get in the water is unbelievable.
The filters do work well, but nothing last long if you don't filter or descale regularly :roll:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*water in spain*

We came back from spain 3 weeks ago and drained the tank and when i looked in it this time we had a lot of sandy grit in it. We filled up on sites but we only drink bottled water and boil tank water for cofee. We have freinds that have lived there for 6 years they never drink it. enjoy bobandjane.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we do the same tap water for all but the cup of tea.
C7Ken where is Alfaz de Pi , is it near Albir.

cabby


----------



## 110034 (Feb 19, 2008)

i think the way that the price of diesel is going most people will drink the local water and put the savingson bottled water towards the diesel. incidentally the diesel in spain was the cheapest and coupled with the 8% off if you spent 30euro in the store and no hieght barriers we found caurfouer supermarkets far better than the others @0.94euro all br it in gibralter it eas only 0.55 euro how do the british goverement justerfy that one


----------

